# Took everyone's advice what do you think



## Tyguy35 (Oct 13, 2015)

I took in everyone's advice from my last shoot and redid some things let me know what you think.


----------



## wyogirl (Oct 13, 2015)

I think the white snake is epic.


----------



## goooner (Oct 13, 2015)

Very nice set! I would have liked a little more DOF on the last shot of the frog though.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 13, 2015)

Wow! Nice.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyguy35 (Oct 13, 2015)

goooner said:


> Very nice set! I would have liked a little more DOF on the last shot of the frog though.


Best I could do on that one, I went up to f32. I was just to close. I didn't want to lose quality from a distance.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 13, 2015)

Pretty good overall. I like the dark background look on these.


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 13, 2015)

Wow, the white or albino snake is crazy good!


----------



## Tyguy35 (Oct 13, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Wow, the white or albino snake is crazy good!


He is a blue eyed leucistic with red pupils.


----------



## Tyguy35 (Oct 13, 2015)

Tyguy35 said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, the white or albino snake is crazy good!
> ...


But thank you


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 13, 2015)

Thank you for info.  We have some leucistic Mallard ducks around here.


----------



## Tyguy35 (Oct 13, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Thank you for info.  We have some leucistic Mallard ducks around here.


It was weird for the first time the other day I seen a mallard duck with a white head and chest brown centre and white tail. I'm positive it was a mallard.


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 20, 2015)

Great photos. That frog is a handsome dude ain't he? And I love the white snake. I recently bought a macro lens after around 40 years of wanting one. An UG from KEH that is in almost perfect condition. We have some great bugs out in the desert. One is a beautiful light blue with a dark blue dot on his forehead. I suspect he won't be out and around until it gets warm again. It's in the 60s here right now in the daytime and I'm freezin'.


----------



## ByronBrant (Dec 20, 2015)

Impressive set!


----------



## davholla (Dec 20, 2015)

Good photos, although I think maybe the first one more of a right angle would have been better.


----------



## sarrasani (Dec 21, 2015)

4-5-6 my faves. More tonal and chromatic variety. all very good images.
sandro


----------

